# Anyone get venison yet ?



## Jim F

Rifle season started Sat., nothing yet.


----------



## BGHansen

Michigan's season opened on November 15. I shot a year and a half old 3-point on November 21. I usually have one or two by the 16th. I wasn't seeing squat, was happy to get one.

Bruce


----------



## Dhal22

My brother got 2 elk with 1 shot last week.  Of course using a Barrett .338 Lapua makes that easy.  He called the game warden for what to do.  Ended up using someone else's tag.


----------



## ArmyDoc

A few years ago I started raising sheep.  You know, I've found that you don't have to get up early, You don't have to brave the cold waiting and hoping one will come near enough for a good shot, and most importantly, if needed, they are in season all year long.  Now I harvest one on opening day and call it a win!


----------



## westerner

Rifle cow elk starts Friday the 4th. The weather is really warm for this time of year. Herds are still pretty scattered. This is the very last hunt of the year, and anyone that says that the cow hunt is easy has not tried it. 
We have 3 tags and empty freezers.


----------



## RJSakowski

The Wisconsin gun deer season just ended a few minutes ago.  I haven't hunted for fifteen years but for the previous 25 years, I lived on venison. 
The 10 day muzzle loader season will begin tomorrow followed by a 4 day antlerless only season.

I used to sit in a stand waiting for deer to wander by.  In later years, I got wise.  I began still hunting.  A lot mire fun and no more cold feet.  I woulde maybe get one chance in ten for a good shot but I saw ten times as many deer so it evened out.  I must have been doing it right because I had over a hundred deer in 25 years.

The whole thing was seeing the deer before they detected you.  If you did, you had a better than even chance at a shot.  I also gave up going out an hour before daybreak. I would leave the house just as it started to get light.  Walking in the dark just spooks the deer and sends them onto neighboring property.

One afternoon at the end of the season, it was raining lightly and everyone else had left but I decided to go out anyway seeing as how it was the last chance.  I was walking a fence line and came across a nice bedded buck about 30 ft from me.  He saw me at the same time as I saw him.  Because of the rain, I had my scope covers on  and as I fumbled with them and the safety, the buck jumped up and ran..... right into a barbed wire fence which threw him back.  I managed to get off a hurried shot as he ran off- never touched him.  A comedy of errors if ever there was one. 

Somewhat chagrined, I moved over to another part of the farm and as the season was drawing to a close, I was walking down a hill back to the house in the rain when I spotted a nice doe.  Ten minutes before the close of season, I had my tag filled.

Things have changed.  City people bought up the farms and restricted hunting.  Everybody wants to sit in a tree stand nowadays and then they grouse because they aren't seeing any deer.  I still have hunting privileges on the old farm but the new owner trades hunting for work and I don't feel like intruding in their space.  I certainly am not going to be moving deer for someone.  The final nail in th coffin was CWD.  When it first broke out, ground zero was three miles from me.. Attempts at containment have failed and as many a 15% of the adult deer and 45% of adult bucks are infected.

I have thought about breaking out the bow  or rifle and hunting on our 12 acres.  We planted trees some twenty years ago and they have created a nice corridor for deer.  It would necessarily mean hunting from a stand though and I'm not too keen on that idea.


----------



## Jim F

BGHansen said:


> Michigan's season opened on November 15. I shot a year and a half old 3-point on November 21. I usually have one or two by the 16th. I wasn't seeing squat, was happy to get one.
> 
> Bruce


We have a 3 on 1 side rule where I live.
Western part of the state is 3 up.


----------



## middle.road

No, but I saw one yesterday on the side of the road - poor thing. Looked to have a 4 pt. rack.
Usually around here someone is on roadkill in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jim F

RJSakowski said:


> The Wisconsin gun deer season just ended a few minutes ago.  I haven't hunted for fifteen years but for the previous 25 years, I lived on venison.
> The 10 day muzzle loader season will begin tomorrow followed by a 4 day antlerless only season.
> 
> I used to sit in a stand waiting for deer to wander by.  In later years, I got wise.  I began still hunting.  A lot mire fun and no more cold feet.  I woulde maybe get one chance in ten for a good shot but I saw ten times as many deer so it evened out.  I must have been doing it right because I had over a hundred deer in 25 years.
> 
> The whole thing was seeing the deer before they detected you.  If you did, you had a better than even chance at a shot.  I also gave up going out an hour before daybreak. I would leave the house just as it started to get light.  Walking in the dark just spooks the deer and sends them onto neighboring property.
> 
> One afternoon at the end of the season, it was raining lightly and everyone else had left but I decided to go out anyway seeing as how it was the last chance.  I was walking a fence line and came across a nice bedded buck about 30 ft from me.  He saw me at the same time as I saw him.  Because of the rain, I had my scope covers on  and as I fumbled with them and the safety, the buck jumped up and ran..... right into a barbed wire fence which threw him back.  I managed to get off a hurried shot as he ran off- never touched him.  A comedy of errors if ever there was one.
> 
> Somewhat chagrined, I moved over to another part of the farm and as the season was drawing to a close, I was walking down a hill back to the house in the rain when I spotted a nice doe.  Ten minutes before the close of season, I had my tag filled.
> 
> Things have changed.  City people bought up the farms and restricted hunting.  Everybody wants to sit in a tree stand nowadays and then they grouse because they aren't seeing any deer.  I still have hunting privileges on the old farm but the new owner trades hunting for work and I don't feel like intruding in their space.  I certainly am not going to be moving deer for someone.  The final nail in th coffin was CWD.  When it first broke out, ground zero was three miles from me.. Attempts at containment have failed and as many a 15% of the adult deer and 45% of adult bucks are infected.
> 
> I have thought about breaking out the bow  or rifle and hunting on our 12 acres.  We planted trees some twenty years ago and they have created a nice corridor for deer.  It would necessarily mean hunting from a stand though and I'm not too keen on that idea.


I don't have a place put up a stand, but I like them.
I just find a nice place to sit.


----------



## Jim F

middle.road said:


> No, but I saw one yesterday on the side of the road - poor thing. Looked to have a 4 pt. rack.
> Usually around here someone is on roadkill in a heartbeat.


I am, when I can.
Got 1 a few years ago, 3 blocks from the Hospital.
Ritzy neighborhood.
Cop had to shoot it, even helped me load it.


----------



## Flyinfool

Yup WI deer season just ended, Unfortunately this was my view of the deer season this year....


----------



## Flyinfool

Jim F said:


> I am, when I can.
> Got 1 a few years ago, 3 blocks from the Hospital.
> Ritzy neighborhood.
> Cop had to shoot it, even helped me load it.



I found out that if you put your hunting tag on a road kill it is considered poaching, but you can call the local LEO and get a road kill tag for that same deer for free, and then it is perfectly legal to take it home. Most LEO are more than happy to finish off a wounded deer for you.


----------



## 7milesup

This was my 41st year of hunting.  As RJ pointed out, our rifle season just ended, but the season that I really enjoy starts tomorrow... muzzleloader.  

I enjoy sitting in my stand.   I almost always see deer while sitting.  I have still hunted quite a bit too, but I all of my big bucks have come from sitting in my stand.  This year was rather neat because it was the first time I hunted on my 22 acres.  Seen a few bucks and a number of does over opening weekend.  I will not shoot a doe up here because I feel that there are not enough deer as it is.   None of the bucks were even close to being big enough to shoot.  I try to shoot bucks at least as big as I have harvested before, preferably bigger, but that is getting hard to do as I have shot some pretty nice bucks.
The problem I have is the county just to the north of me has a doe harvest quota of zero, mostly due to wolves.  The county I live in has a doe harvest quota of 2.  That is way too high when 15 miles to the north of me the quota is zero.  
Anyhow, so far I have enjoyed the hunt this year and am looking forward to the muzzleloader season.


----------



## tjb

Loaded up!

I don't hunt, but I let a couple of guys hunt on the farm in exchange for help on equipment and stuff.  So far, one guy has gotten two bucks, which he kept, and three does which I got.  Just got up from some spaghetti and venison meatballs.  Other than a steak, I pretty much like venison better than beef.

My next door neighbor's son got a 14-point buck a week or so ago.  Measured 171.75.

Regards


----------



## Jim F

tjb said:


> Loaded up!
> 
> I don't hunt, but I let a couple of guys hunt on the farm in exchange for help on equipment and stuff.  So far, one guy has gotten two bucks, which he kept, and three does which I got.  Just got up from some spaghetti and venison meatballs.  Other than a steak, I pretty much like venison better than beef.
> 
> My next door neighbor's son got a 14-point buck a week or so ago.  Measured 171.75.
> 
> Regards


We are allowed 1 buck and doe are first come, Elk are lottery.
I have 2 doe tags for 2 different WMU's,


----------



## Jim F

7milesup said:


> This was my 41st year of hunting.  As RJ pointed out, our rifle season just ended, but the season that I really enjoy starts tomorrow... muzzleloader.
> 
> I enjoy sitting in my stand.   I almost always see deer while sitting.  I have still hunted quite a bit too, but I all of my big bucks have come from sitting in my stand.  This year was rather neat because it was the first time I hunted on my 22 acres.  Seen a few bucks and a number of does over opening weekend.  I will not shoot a doe up here because I feel that there are not enough deer as it is.   None of the bucks were even close to being big enough to shoot.  I try to shoot bucks at least as big as I have harvested before, preferably bigger, but that is getting hard to do as I have shot some pretty nice bucks.
> The problem I have is the county just to the north of me has a doe harvest quota of zero, mostly due to wolves.  The county I live in has a doe harvest quota of 2.  That is way too high when 15 miles to the north of me the quota is zero.
> Anyhow, so far I have enjoyed the hunt this year and am looking forward to the muzzleloader season.


We have enough deer here that I will take a doe, they taste better..
We don't have wolves, but we do have 'yotes, almost as bad.......
We have a doe only ML in Oct for 1 week and a flash-bang after Christmas here.


----------



## Jim F

PA finally gave us 3 Sunday hunting days, 1 Archery, 1 Bear, 1 deer rifle.......
They also blessed us with Semi for small game and furbearers.......
Added benefit, we can use thermal/IR for furbearers now.....


----------



## rwm

I didn't know CWD was so prevalent? That sounds like a big problem? Are you not afraid to eat the meat and get CJD (the human form?)
Robert


----------



## Jim F

rwm said:


> I didn't know CWD was so prevalent? That sounds like a big problem? Are you not afraid to eat the meat and get CJD (the human form?)
> Robert


we also have CWD in PA, lots of stuff to do if in area, kinda locally contained......


----------



## Watchwatch

rwm said:


> I didn't know CWD was so prevalent? That sounds like a big problem? Are you not afraid to eat the meat and get CJD (the human form?)
> Robert



I have 2 doe in my freezer that are headed to the trash this week. CWD positive. Both looked perfectly normal. 

I’m in a CWD hot zone. Our rifle season runs until the end of December. It’s tough to find the motivation to go hunt diseased deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim F

rwm said:


> I didn't know CWD was so prevalent? That sounds like a big problem? Are you not afraid to eat the meat and get CJD (the human form?)
> Robert


I am not afraid, I hunt for meat, not horns.
I will not pass up a buck, but I need to fill the freezer.
CWD is like COVID in my world, you get it or you don't, if you get it you live or die, just like any other disease/virus/whatever.......


----------



## RJSakowski

rwm said:


> I didn't know CWD was so prevalent? That sounds like a big problem? Are you not afraid to eat the meat and get CJD (the human form?)
> Robert


I hunted the first few years after CWD was found.  The DNR to samples of the deer for lab testing and I would skin, quarter and debone the venuison and wrap it in Saran wrap until we got test results back.  None of the deer that we consumed tested positive.  I shot one old doe that tested positive in a very late eradication season where all carcasses were picked up by the DNR.


----------



## 7milesup

Jim F said:


> I am not afraid, I hunt for meat, not horns.
> I will not pass up a buck, but I need to fill the freezer.
> CWD is like COVID in my world, you get it or you don't, if you get it you live or die, just like any other disease/virus/whatever.......



Doesn't matter if you hunt for meat or horns.   If the deer has CWD, you should not eat it, that is according to the CDC.  
If you get CWD (actually CJD in humans), it is not "like Covid".  You die from CJD or CWD.  There is no cure.  I personally will not eat a deer that has tested as CWD positive.  Putting venison in the freezer is not important to me.


----------



## RJSakowski

AFAIK, there has been no known case of CWD jumping to humans.  It is a close relative of BSE (Mad Cow Disease) and scrapies in sheep and goats
BSE is known to transmit to humans which is why the UK killed their adult cattle in the '90's.  I don't believe that scrapies passes on to humans.

Back when CWD first broke in Wisconsin, a researcher at UW Madison was able to transmit CWD to other species but it was by injecting massive amounts of infected brain tissue or extract thereof into test animals.  Under those conditions the concentration of the responsible prions was many orders of magnitude greater than what would reasonably occur naturally.  In order for the prion to infect another species, it has to mutate to an acceptable form so the probability of jumping species is low.


----------



## 7milesup

^^^True RJ^^^    But with my luck I would be the first human to get CWD because some planet was in retrograde motion at that time and unbeknownst to me I had also just contracted Covid.   I did just buy a 1/4 of a beef cow that is now in my freezer so I'm good on meat.


----------



## Jim F

7milesup said:


> Doesn't matter if you hunt for meat or horns.   If the deer has CWD, you should not eat it, that is according to the CDC.
> If you get CWD (actually CJD in humans), it is not "like Covid".  You die from CJD or CWD.  There is no cure.  I personally will not eat a deer that has tested as CWD positive.  Putting venison in the freezer is not important to me.


Here, they will not allow transport of head or spine, if you bone it out, take it freely........
None of us are getting out this alive, enjoy what you like.......
Venison is important to me, as I do not eat slow beef or any other processed animals.........
I also do not have to worry about others, I have no family and very few friends.


----------



## RJSakowski

7milesup said:


> ^^^True RJ^^^    But with my luck I would be the first human to get CWD because some planet was in retrograde motion at that time and unbeknownst to me I had also just contracted Covid.   I did just buy a 1/4 of a beef cow that is now in my freezer so I'm good on meat.


CJD is a long drawn out affair so if you did get both COVID and CWD ,  The CO  VID will get you long before the CJD.  But we haven't thrown Lymes disease into the mix yet.


----------



## NortonDommi

Deer are considered pests here so there is no season.  Heh he he he ......


----------



## addertooth

I am smiling at the thought of deer meat.  In my area the deer are mostly "coues deer".   Imagine a creature the size of a German Shepherd dog... but with deer antlers. You don't get much meat off them, but is considered some of the highest grade "wild meat" you will find.  They are hyper-alert and easily spooked.  In the common vernacular they are referred to as "ghost deer" as they appear and disappear very quickly.  All of the ones in my area live in the mountains above the 5200 foot elevation mark.  So be prepared to do some serious hiking to get to their haunts. In our area the mountains have bears and mountain lions, so you need to keep your head on swivel... so YOU don't become a tasty treat.  Deer tags are hard to come by in Arizona, and are usually sold out by June (lottery for some).   This means you must plan months in advance if you are planning to hunt.   Arizona is one of the states which is "airgun friendly", so my choice of hunting tool is an upgraded Benjamin Bulldog (145 grain .357 Nosler Extreme slug air rifle).  For those who have spent decades away from Air Rifles, they have dramatically changed in both accuracy and take-down power, with some air rifles hitting 800 foot pounds of energy in their .50 caliber slug version.  But alas, I missed my window to get a tag in June... so I can only listen to the stories of others who were better prepared.


----------



## Jim F

addertooth said:


> I am smiling at the thought of deer meat.  In my area the deer are mostly "coues deer".   Imagine a creature the size of a German Shepherd dog... but with deer antlers. You don't get much meat off them, but is considered some of the highest grade "wild meat" you will find.  They are hyper-alert and easily spooked.  In the common vernacular they are referred to as "ghost deer" as they appear and disappear very quickly.  All of the ones in my area live in the mountains above the 5200 foot elevation mark.  So be prepared to do some serious hiking to get to their haunts. In our area the mountains have bears and mountain lions, so you need to keep your head on swivel... so YOU don't become a tasty treat.  Deer tags are hard to come by in Arizona, and are usually sold out by June (lottery for some).   This means you must plan months in advance if you are planning to hunt.   Arizona is one of the states which is "airgun friendly", so my choice of hunting tool is an upgraded Benjamin Bulldog (145 grain .357 Nosler Extreme slug air rifle).  For those who have spent decades away from Air Rifles, they have dramatically changed in both accuracy and take-down power, with some air rifles hitting 800 foot pounds of energy in their .50 caliber slug version.  But alas, I missed my window to get a tag in June... so I can only listen to the stories of others who were better prepared.


Sound like Key deer in the FL Keys.
They are protected, but they are just stunted whitetail.....


----------



## addertooth

Yes, the Keys have all kinds of strict environmental protections... even for some trees/plants would be considered nuisance species in other places.


----------



## Jim F

addertooth said:


> Yes, the Keys have all kinds of strict environmental protections... even for some trees/plants would be considered nuisance species in other places.


Yep, spent 5 yrs of Navy time down there.


----------



## 7milesup

addertooth said:


> All of the ones in my area live in the mountains above the 5200 foot elevation mark.  So be prepared to do some serious hiking to get to their haunts. In our area the mountains have bears and mountain lions, so you need to keep your head on swivel... so YOU don't become a tasty treat.  Deer tags are hard to come by in Arizona, and are usually sold out by June (lottery for some).
> 
> Arizona is one of the states which is "airgun friendly", so my choice of hunting tool is an upgraded Benjamin Bulldog (145 grain .357 Nosler Extreme slug air rifle).  For those who have spent decades away from Air Rifles, they have dramatically changed in both accuracy and take-down power, with some air rifles hitting 800 foot pounds of energy in their .50 caliber slug version.  But alas, I missed my window to get a tag in June... so I can only listen to the stories of others who were better prepared.



5200 feet.  Even though I was a pilot, I always found that my lung capacity seemed crappy.  Heck, I would get winded walking back to the lavatory in the airplane and our cabin altitude was only about 8000ft (at 39,000ft).   One of our pilots had to be flown out of Telluride because she got altitude sickness just walking around on the ground.

I will have to look into these air rifles you speak of.  Sounds fun!  
My muzzleloader shoots 375 grain hollow points in front of 150 grains of Hodgen FFG powder.  Have wrecked two scopes so far because the recticles have broken free.  Yeah, that gun makes you pay attention.  LOL

I had 12 preference points for elk hunting in Colorado.  Never went.  Brothers wanted me to go but did not want to spend the $5k on a guided hunt.  My brother Jerry kept bugging me.  They (my two brothers) went a number of times with me always thinking I would rather spend that $5k on equipment.  Brother Jerry got brain cancer and passed away about 3 years ago.  Now I kick myself for not going.  How stupid I was.  Memories would be worth more than that money.  I let all of my points expire.


----------



## addertooth

I will be able to help you out on the scope issue.   Air rifles are known to wreck scopes as well.  Generally speaking, the ones which are rated for air rifles, are also rated for the REALLY big boy regular rifles as well.  They have to build the reticles tough due to "reverse recoil" that some air rifles (spring-air) produce.

The highest powered air rifles are "Pre-Charged Pneumatic" (PCP), and use an air reservoir which holds 2000 to 3600 PSI which is used to accelerate the round down the bore.  The hammer strikes a valve stem which releases a brief burst of air.  The really powerful ones (the ones about 8 times more powerful than a 22 long rifle), make less noise than a 22LR once they have a moderator installed.  Air Rifles are not considered Firearms by the ATF, so it does not trigger the ATF licensing requirements when they are put on an air rifle.  Many of the modern air rifles come with them from the factory.

I have one varmint air rifle in .22 caliber which is quieter than a desk stapler when fired.. most of the noise produced is the action.  My .25 caliber is quieter than a break-barrel air rifle, and gives me 42 consistent (hole in hole at 50 yard) shots from a single 3000 PSI filling.  It uses a ten shot rotary mag, so no fumbling to load, you just cycle the bolt to load the next round. The .25 is my fur-bearing rifle, and sometimes gets used for smaller game.  The Bulldog mentioned previously only gives me 5 shots per 3000 PSI fill, and has a 5 shot rotary magazine.   The Bulldog is used for Deer and Hog sized game.  Arizona does still ban the use of air rifles for Bison and Elk-sized game.

Here is an example of an 800 Foot Pound Energy Air rifle.

Air Force Texan LSS CF

Here is an example of a Bulldog.  Mine looks a bit different because I went aftermarket on a better scope and bipod.. as well as a moderator. (and other things)

https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Bulldog_Bullpup_Kit_Black/3725

If you like your air rifle to look like a classical gun, then the bushbuck series are also quite nice, and made with amazing fit and finish throughout.

Bushbuck


----------



## 7milesup

I just watched a video Adder on the Bulldog, but what is used to fill it?  Air or Nitrogen?  Any idea what the cost per shot is just for the air?


----------



## addertooth

7milesup said:


> I just watched a video Adder on the Bulldog, but what is used to fill it?  Air or Nitrogen?  Any idea what the cost per shot is just for the air?




I use regular air.   I use one of two sources (for myself).  I have a hand pump which looks like a bicycle pump on steroids... or... I use a 4500 PSI cylinder (like a fireman's SCBA tank), which I get filled at the local paintball shooting center.  One fill of the tank will refill my air rifles many times.  The 4500 PSI inside the tank is regulated by the tank back down to 3000 PSI which my air rifles use for refills.  I don't bring my carbon fiber tank in the woods, I just fill up my airguns before I go out hunting.  If I am at the range, and plan on shooting hundreds of rounds, then my carbon fiber tank comes with me.

I could also buy electric 4500 PSI compressors as well, and would have done this if a paintball shop was not available nearby.  Some people get their tanks filled at the local fireman's station.  Firehouses have a 4500 PSI compressor to fill their SCBA air tanks, you show up at the station with pizza, beer, and an empty tank.  You leave with some new friends, and a full tank.  

Some people (who are frequently welders), use dry nitrogen tanks which they rent/lease from a welding supply as well.  One of the tall nitrogen tanks last for over a year of regular shooting.  

You have multiple options for compressed air/gasses... I did not list all of them.


----------



## Jim F

We are only allowed to use airguns for small game and it has to be .22 or larger for woodchucks.


----------



## rwm

Very educational. Thanks.
R


----------



## 7milesup

I just looked at the Western Big Bore.  Oh man.   
The wife is actually interested in doing some shooting so this purchase could be and "easier" sell than one of my toys....errrmmmm tools.


----------



## MikeWi

Jim F said:


> We are only allowed to use airguns for small game and it has to be .22 or larger for woodchucks.


That's disappointing. My wife wants to hunt and was hoping to use an air rifle. Deer are as common as flys here. Makes driving interesting in the morning and at night.


----------



## addertooth

Keep your thumb on the rules, they update every year.  Most of the states are looking seriously into allowing big bore air rifles for hunting larger game.  The company which has this map tends to keep it updated.  I just learned Arizona now allows Elk and Bison hunting via .40cal or bigger air rifles which produce 500 foot pounds energy or more.  

state laws on air rifles, click on your state


----------



## Peyton Price 17

I got my first deer today. It was a small spiker but I got a double lung and heart shot from 50 yards. I also got to use my uncles lathe and start making a bushing. Had a great day. It is also snowing so I am having a great time.


----------



## Jim F

Con


Peyton Price 17 said:


> I got my first deer today. It was a small spiker but I got a double lung and heart shot from 50 yards. I also got to use my uncles lathe and start making a bushing. Had a great day. It is also snowing so I am having a great time.


Congrats on getting a deer !!!!!!!


----------



## Jim F

addertooth said:


> Keep your thumb on the rules, they update every year.  Most of the states are looking seriously into allowing big bore air rifles for hunting larger game.  The company which has this map tends to keep it updated.  I just learned Arizona now allows Elk and Bison hunting via .40cal or bigger air rifles which produce 500 foot pounds energy or more.
> 
> state laws on air rifles, click on your state


We finally got 3 Sundays to hunt this year.........


----------



## Jim F

Shot a deer this morning.
Notice I said shot............
I forgot I loaded the mags with zombie ammo in April.


----------



## westerner

Filled 2 of 3 cow elk tags. Butcher party scheduled for the Christmas break. 8 quarters hanging in the shed, aging as we speak.


----------

